# The best campsite in Derbyshire....



## ill-informed (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm hoping to camp in Derbyshire this summer with the wife, young kids and dog. What i like in a campsite is....


Situated in beautiful countryside
Plenty of walks nearby
Kids playground
Not too many rules
No (or not too many) caravans
Maybe a boating lake
Campfires possible (i have a raised off the ground cast iron fire thing which i often use)
Nice staff
Does anyone have any campsites they could recommend.

Thanks


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 11, 2010)

The NT one in Edale's good. (If you can get a space- it's often full).

There's a pub which does good food & has a good kid's playground. No boating lake there & not too sure about open fires, but I seem to remember having a BBQ there----must be a "designated area" on the site ??
Kindr Scout & Mam Tor visible from the site etc ------

I'll have a think.  


http://www.fieldhead-campsite.co.uk/


----------



## ill-informed (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks.

But i've come across this which looks very nice. http://www.rivendalecaravanpark.co.uk/index.html


----------

